# Feral Cats



## Luci (6 October 2015)

Hi, I am based on an airfield in the Marlborough Downs and have a rodent problem.  Does anyone have any advice on how to acquire feral cats to live here with us. I am convinced that this is the path we need to follow having read some posts on H & H from people who have never looked back after homing feral cats for the job of keeping down the rodent population.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (6 October 2015)

Luci said:



			Hi, I am based on an airfield in the Marlborough Downs and have a rodent problem.  Does anyone have any advice on how to acquire feral cats to live here with us. I am convinced that this is the path we need to follow having read some posts on H & H from people who have never looked back after homing feral cats for the job of keeping down the rodent population.
		
Click to expand...

Contact the cats Protection if they have any they jump at the chance for a home like yours


----------



## chillipup (6 October 2015)

Agree with HGA-12 above, The Cat Protection may well be able to help. However op, you'll need a barn/shed that the cat(s) can be initially secured within and then have access to good shelter once released. Will it only be you feeding the cats? (a good rat/mouse catcher will still need to be fed daily) and you will have to take responsibility if one should become injured or sick. Best contact Cat's Protection first to get the full ins and outs. Hope it works out for you.

chillipup


----------



## splashgirl45 (6 October 2015)

we rehomed 4 ferals from a local cat rescue and we used an old stable and kept them in for 3 weeks so they felt more at home.  they all stayed and 2 of them became quite friendly and we could just about stroke them....we lost 1 in a road accident and kept the others till old age, they did a great job and highly recommend them for rat and mouse control............check out www.snipcats.org     they will provide release pens and starter pack and will deliver up to 4 hours drive from London, they may help you to get started...


----------



## paddy555 (8 October 2015)

I'm sure some moggies are dying to sort your problem. We have had several ferals  from the local animal charity. We just turned up, said what we wanted and took a  couple home. We were also homing a house cat at the time so they had a lot of info on us. Our charity just accepted that unlike house cats where they were stricter ferals may or may not work out but it was worth a try, 

I would just ring your nearest animal charity and ask what their policy is. They may just invite you to visit or they may send someone out to advise the best way to go about it. 

Our ferals were wonderful. They didn't stay feral, after a couple of years they decided they liked us. No self respecting rat came near the place and any that made that mistake regretted it.


----------

